# Volume leveling on my Panasonic



## DBR70 (Sep 7, 2014)

There is another minor problem with the Panasonic HS-SC28 and the ipod. i got my ipod set on sound check thats volume leveling where one song is not louder than the other and my ipod also has an equalizer. The problem is the Panasonic also has its own equalizer without any soundcheck or volume leveling. so on the Panasonic one song plays lounder than the other. is there a way i can overide that where the Panasonic uses the ipod's equalizer and volume leveling?


----------



## DBR70 (Sep 7, 2014)

I forgot to let you know my remote control does not work at all, i dropped it and it busted and i cant work the equalize without it but its set on good sound (except for the volume leveling of course) so i might have a big problem there.
:sad:
on the plus side, i still have my earphones hehe


----------

